# Need help on reviving my Java Moss (ashamed)



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Thats weird. Light wont kill moss. Just makes it grow and get algaefied

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

leaving the light on wont turn your java moss yellow. Looks like it didnt like something in the water?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It might be too close to the heater....


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm... light wasn't the problem then? I guess I should turn the lights on normally again.

I guess I'll move the heater a bit higher (it's only set at 72F though). But, do you guys think my moss will make a come back? or is it at the point of no return... ):

p.s: should I keep dosing seachem flourish generously and do a weekly water change of tap water? or just play the waiting game.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Seachem Flourish is just micros. Your moss needs some macros.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess I'll be using my tap water as a source of macros. Probably going to need to look for something that has macros in it to dose with my RO... since I'll be doing a very small mix of tap water with RO (so it probably won't be enough).

What do you guys recommend as a macro-nutrient supplement? Maybe this is why my java moss is turning yellow too...


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You can either order dry-ferts or use the premixed stuff. Personally, I use Rootmedic in my low-tech tanks.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

From too much light my java get only algae ))) LOL 
yours looks burned from some chemicals or soo ...like melted or so


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess it MIGHT be the heater... I don't put any chemicals in there ):


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

are you using excel at all? it kills java like crazy


----------



## skinyron (Apr 1, 2012)

I use excel to kill off Blackbeard algae all the time and i have never melted java moss. Moss in general prefers a cooler water temperature I have 12 tanks full of every known available moss and it grows like weeds with the exception of my mini rose moss which is still acclimating to my tank.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I think your lighting killed it off. Leaving your light on for 3 days straight could do that. Just give it time and proper rest, photoperiod back to the regular. If you keep trying to change your conditions trying to restore it (ie inconsistent water changes, big fert dosage), its more likely to die off trying to adapt back.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

You know you can't just use pure RO water without re adding the minerals back, right?

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

All I've done recently is:

- move the heater near the top of the tank
- add an API root tab (for macro nutrients)
- dose seachem flourish comprehensive (for micro nutrients)
- initiate weekly water changes
- and leave lights on for 10-12 hours a day

doesn't seem like the moss is doing any better... but I guess more time needs to pass.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have several tanks that are FULL of java moss in which I never turn the lights off. I can definitely verify that too much light isn't your problem. At least the photoperiod in itself isn't your problem. I guess it's possible the lights could be too close to them and cooking them with heat.


----------

